# East of Toronto - Dock Diving Tomorrow!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

If anyone near Toronto is looking for something to do this weekend, I suggest heading up to Superdog Central in Bowmanville, ON (North of Oshawa) for Ontario Dock Dogs' first event of the season! Molson and I will be there all day on Saturday and he is jumping in Waves #2 & #3 at 12pm & 2pm. 

Molson is hoping for lots of encouragement from his fans since this is his first time on the real dock! And it would also be great to see some other GRF dawgs there making the plunge too


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck Molson! Have a great time!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Molson........Good luck at your first dock diving competition!!!!! I know you'll do your mommy proud. 

Lincoln would be jealous (he likes jumping off the dock).....we don't have dock diving club where we live.

Tell mommy to take lots of pictures!!!!! Would love to come watch you but unfortunately it's a bit too far.....

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Bowmanville is east of Oshawa  I grew up in Bowmanville, silly little town that just keeps growing!

SDC is 5 minutes from me! We have to come by, I hope the weatherman isn't right about tomorrow!

Good luck to Molson!!!

Here is the facebook page for the event:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=111235525569779


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Molson! GOODLUCK  if you guys are ever in the Ottawa area, give us a shout


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Luck Molsen - I'm sure you'll have a ball!!!! I'd love to come watch but it's just a bit too far from my part of the woods here in Northern California.

Pete


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Bowmanville is east of Oshawa  I grew up in Bowmanville, silly little town that just keeps growing!
> 
> SDC is 5 minutes from me! We have to come by, I hope the weatherman isn't right about tomorrow!
> 
> ...


 
Oops, you're right. I've been looking at too many maps lately with my project for work! :doh: *East* of Oshawa  

I hope you guys make it, and maybe I can even give you my camera while we're up there jumping?!  I'm also hoping that the weather holds out... :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

If the weather's good, we're there for sure! -otherwise we need a lazy day, I think the insanity is catching up with me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just know you'll have a fabulous time (as long as there are no earthquakes!)
Try to take photos!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

I think we might come check this out too. Skye would love to cheer Molson on and see what this dock diving is all about. 

As much as Skye loves the water I really didn't think there would be any hope for her in dock diving but that all changed a couple of weeks ago when she had some competition for her stick and she was forced to jump into the river. Are you allowed to use sticks in dock diving?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck Molson....have fun jumping!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kwk said:


> I think we might come check this out too. Skye would love to cheer Molson on and see what this dock diving is all about.
> 
> As much as Skye loves the water I really didn't think there would be any hope for her in dock diving but that all changed a couple of weeks ago when she had some competition for her stick and she was forced to jump into the river. Are you allowed to use sticks in dock diving?


Yay! Good question... I think as long as it floats you should be ok! lol Maybe someone else might know for sure! Maybe she'll be up for a wave on Saturday


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jump high and far Molson. Caue and I will be cheering you on. Caue loved it once he got over the fear of the REALLY clear water in the pool. You and Molson will love it. I hope you have a photographer in tow so we will get to see lots of pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Enjoy spending some fun time with your dog....! Looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## our_golden_lilly (Feb 16, 2010)

Have fun Molson!! We'd love to be there but daddy has to work. Good luck on your new adventure. Take lots of pics.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This sounds like such fun! Sadly, G20 will keep me in Toronto this weekend. I need to get my sweet girl to the beach soon. 

Have fun dock diving!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I think if it stays like it is (overcast, no rain!) we will bring Finlay too, for noon as we have some friends coming to see the new house later this aft! 

He can stay up in arms and take in all the excitement!

Good luck today Steph....PS if I come say hi I will probably be more recognizable by Finlay -but I'm Justine


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

How'd it go?

Raining around the right time, so we went to Home Depot and did "house things"

Here is a pic of a friend of mine's Lab -it was his first competition as well! Bruno!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...200917625220_555120219_13093592_3827315_n.jpg


----------

